# Iodine in water ?



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

A old flier told me I should put a couple of drops of iodine in a gallon of water and give to the hens before pairing them up. Its suppose to help with hatching has anyone heard of this?


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/lugols-iodine-40623.html
http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/articles/rpe-v12.html
www.pigeonsandracingpigeons.com/water-treatment
http://pigeondiseases.net/racing-pigeons-lugols-iodine-lavender-hill-lofts-washington-dc


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

sdymacz said:


> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/lugols-iodine-40623.html
> http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/articles/rpe-v12.html
> www.pigeonsandracingpigeons.com/water-treatment
> http://pigeondiseases.net/racing-pigeons-lugols-iodine-lavender-hill-lofts-washington-dc


Thanks info was very helpful.


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

orock said:


> A old flier told me I should put a couple of drops of iodine in a gallon of water and give to the hens before pairing them up. Its suppose to help with hatching has anyone heard of this?


Yes. Iodine is an awesome product to give to your birds. Here is a short Youtube video on how I use iodine. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zICzmeiZPZA


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Lavender Hill Lofts said:


> Yes. Iodine is an awesome product to give to your birds. Here is a short Youtube video on how I use iodine. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zICzmeiZPZA


Great instructional video Thanks L.H.L.


----------

